# Wrong fluid in transmission.



## kmctsentra (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi I have a 2008 sentra. My transmission had a weird rattling noise and my dad decided to put a Lucas in it. Well later he read that the bottle said not for use in CVT transmission. I don't even know what to do now. Should I flush and replace the oil transmission and what kind of oil should I use? What is recommended in this cases?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Flush out the old tranny oil immediately. Use only Genuine NISSAN CVT Fluid NS-2. You can buy it at any Nissan dealer; it's around $20 per qt.


----------

